# Jerry's 38 Gallon



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Quick Specs:

Marineland 38 Gallon Tank
Marineland Emporer 250 HOB Filter
Marineland HOT Canister

Netlea soil 
Odyssea 2x39w T5HO lights

Stock list: 
SAE
Australian Rainbows
Neon Tetras
Silver Tipped Tetras
German Blue Ram
Rasbora Sumatran
Kuhli Loach


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Alright so this is an updated picture.. 
sorry no DSLR picture this time 










Initiatially, i had a foreground full of glosso, but my clown loaches ate all of them , so i sold them.

Now I'm re-thinking my scape

What should I do?

I want to cover up the branch leading to the middle with some peacock moss, and at the end of the branch have some rocks so the change from wood to substrate is not as sudden, as well, I want to put some kind of background plant in the back, maybe giant hair grass or some type of thin valisnernia. 
For the foreground, i'm debating on whether i should have a glosso foreground, lilaeopsis brasilensis, or dwarf pygmy chain sword carpet


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Another update:
purchased $30 worth of plants locally from a nice man on kijiji










Random photo of the left side










suggestions anyone?


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Good job bro! Im really digging the DW theyre soooo nice!!


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

brapbrapboom said:


> Good job bro! Im really digging the DW theyre soooo nice!!


Thanks! I just feel like it's a little bit too light of a colour,
maybe if i get a black background they'll look darker


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

ThaChingster said:


> Thanks! I just feel like it's a little bit too light of a colour,
> maybe if i get a black background they'll look darker


+1 on black BG. But i doubt theyll look darker. Colors of d fish would stand out though imo. Are you planning to paint it?


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

brapbrapboom said:


> +1 on black BG. But i doubt theyll look darker. Colors of d fish would stand out though imo. Are you planning to paint it?


Well who knows? we'll see about that background 
Nope, i'm too scared to paint it; furthermore it's too close to the wall


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

nah don't paint. goto dollarama and pick up a few rolls of present wrap. they usually have nice blue/green/black in solid colors for a dollar  cut to ur liking.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

tranceaddict said:


> nah don't paint. goto dollarama and pick up a few rolls of present wrap. they usually have nice blue/green/black in solid colors for a dollar  cut to ur liking.


the thing is though, with these glossy backgrounds, is that when water gets in there; it looks like crap D;
but i'll tape all four sides so that's not a problem


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

another update:


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

looking great ma-man!


----------

